# Goldilocks and the 3 bears knitalong



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

I've been asked by a few kpers if we could do a knitalong for Goldilocks and the 3 bears , so if anyone is interested and wants to join in just gather up your yarn and needles , pull up a chair and join in , 
Before we start I would just like to say there are many versions of the comfort doll pattern on ravelry and other online sites many free and some paid for patterns , in fact different variation of a comfort doll have passed down through the generations in lots of different countries , this is just my take on what is a very basic pattern and the few tweaks I have made to my liking , for instance adding face parts , different ears kindly shared by another kper , hats and different hair , 
If you would like to knitalong with me you will need oddments of yarn , I have used mainly dk yarn but sometimes also a little aran for the sweaters if that's what I had on hand, and I m using 3.5mm circular needles , you will also need 2 stitch markers , if you knit flat you can still join in , you will just have to sew an extra seam up the back 
The basic pattern is very simple knit in the round it's a tube done in stocking stitch , knit flat I would say a rectangle shape 
I'm going to start with Daddy bear who is obviously the biggest , so to get you started here are the instructions for the legs and the body , and tomorrow we will do the head and ears 


Take your bear colour and cast on 32 sts , I'm using the magic loop so 10 sts on each needle 
Knit 20 rounds ,, 
Change to a colour you want to use for a sweater and knit 18 rounds

Here is a picture of what it should look like , mine is slightly different because I'm doing a white bear and given him trousers
If you would like to give yours trousers , then knit 4 rows in bear colour and 16 rows in trouser colour

Please show some pictures of your progress if you can , it will be lovely to see lots of different variations of the same pattern


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

Thanks. I have been meaning to knit one of these and your kindness will get me started. Off to gather some oddments of yarn!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

MMWRay said:


> Thanks. I have been meaning to knit one of these and your kindness will get me started. Off to gather some oddments of yarn!


Welcome , hopefully it will be fun to knit and chat with other kpers and see what different colours they use for their dolls


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

This is so nice of you to do this! These little dolls are so much fun to make! The children love them so in making them the children are blessed and we are too!
Kiwi


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Thank you. I am casting on right now.....


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you for getting us started. I will sit down and start in a bit. This will be fun. I have things ready.


----------



## ps5052 (Feb 5, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you, planning on joining in later today or tomorrow. Fun!


----------



## Sharon19441841 (Feb 3, 2016)

I am excited about this. I’ve been seeing these little guys and wanted to make one so thank you for the KAL.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Aagghh . REALLY need to knit baby booties - baby Lottie due yesterday - giving useful baby things but like to knit a wee something . 
I love your Goldilocks .


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

marinda said:


> Thank you. I am casting on right now.....


Hello marina look forward to seeing what you make


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Here is my work so far. Guys can wear a bit of pink too


----------



## klmc (Dec 21, 2015)

Thank you for doing this, casting on now.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Welcome to everyone who is joining in , it's nice to have company while knitting even if it is over the internet ????, any questions just ask and I will try to help , I'm in the UK so nighttime here now so it could be tomorrow before I answer


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

JoRae said:


> Here is my work so far. Guys can wear a bit of pink too


Looking good JoRae , my middle son wears pink tops and I have to say the colour suits him ????


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

what a lovely idea. I have wanted to make one of these dolls and also wanted to do a knit along but not really when I don't know what I am knitting. Hope to get this started tonight and make one. Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

JoRae said:


> Here is my work so far. Guys can wear a bit of pink too


Perfect JoRae!
I have started mine. I am using fingering weight, left overs from my Safe At Home blanket, and size 2 needle. I decided to knit mine flat and sew up. I CO 34 instead of 32 due to the seam. I am ordering the same book that Sonja has so I am trying to use the same or close enough colors.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Perfect JoRae!
> I have started mine. I am using fingering weight, left overs from my Safe At Home blanket, and size 2 needle. I decided to knit mine flat and sew up. I CO 34 instead of 32 due to the seam. I am ordering the same book that Sonja has so I am trying to use the same or close enough colors.


I was going to use fingering weight but didn't have the right colors. I'm using DK. I'm not a fan of sewing so I went with the tube and magic loop. The mattress stitch is easy tho and looks terrific. I like your colors. I might have a darker brown. I really like your bear color. They are fun. Your littles will love them.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

This sounds delightful. Now to get my needles moving.


----------



## klmc (Dec 21, 2015)

Swedenme said:


> Looking good JoRae , my middle son wears pink tops and I have to say the colour suits him ????


My son looks great in pink, and quite often wears a pale pink oxford cloth shirt with a gray suit or khakis. Takes some grief from relatives, but doesn't care.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Perfect JoRae!
> I have started mine. I am using fingering weight, left overs from my Safe At Home blanket, and size 2 needle. I decided to knit mine flat and sew up. I CO 34 instead of 32 due to the seam. I am ordering the same book that Sonja has so I am trying to use the same or close enough colors.


Looking good Kathy , the book is a nice size for a little one and the illustrations are cute


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

2nd instructions Head and face 

Change back to bear colour 
Knit 7 rounds 
Round 8 , knit 13 sts kn your 14th st put a marker as this will help with the placement of your eyes , k 4 sts , on the 19 st place your second marker
Knit 13 
Knit 4 more rounds 

Decreases
Round 1 , k1, * k4, k2tog * repeat from * till last st , k1 
Round 2, 4 , 6 knit 
Round 3 , k1, *k3, k2tog, * repeat from * till last st , k1 
Round 5 , k1 * k2 , k2tog, * repeat from * till last st k1
Round 7 k1, * k1, k2tog, repeat from * till last st k1
Round 8 k1, * k2tog * , repeat till last st k1, 
Leave a long tail and cut yarn 
With a darning needle thread yarn through remaining sts , pull to close and secure yarn 


I like to embroider on face now before stuffing but if you want to leave it till your bear is finished that is your choice 
I use the st marker to guide me for the eye s , up with the darning needle and straight back down in the next hole , repeat so you have done 2 wraps round that 1 knitted stitch , then repeat for the second eye , for the nose I look to the middle of the 4 sits between the eyes , and do exactly what I did for the eyes 
I put a grumpy mouth on Daddy bear as in the story he is not happy that someone has been sitting in his chair and eating his porridge , ,


----------



## Sharon19441841 (Feb 3, 2016)

Just thought Iâd share 1st part of KAL


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

What fun! Thank you for sharing your time and experience with us.


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

Thank you. Will join shortly.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sharon19441841 said:


> Just thought Iâd share 1st part of KAL


Looking lovely , I like the stripes


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Now its light enough here I took a couple of pictures of how i do the eyes for anyone who likes to see visual, not perfect but I'm happy with the face and didnt even do one face lift this time unlike other dolls that had more facelifts than the whole Kardashian clan put together ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

A tip shared by another kper Leannab 
She cast on 22 sts , and increased the stitches to 32 when she got to the body part as she likes slimmer legs , not tried it yet but will do on my next doll


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

Ah, love your bear Sweden email, is he called Rupert, by any chance? He was my absolute favourite bear when I was young, I had all the annuals! Been meaning to do one or more of these as people seem to be having so much fun knitting them. Might have to watch a video to knit it circular.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Looking good Kathy , the book is a nice size for a little one and the illustrations are cute


Thank you, I ordered the book last night. It was nice that you added a photo of the book cover.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sukiesue said:


> Ah, love your bear Sweden email, is he called Rupert, by any chance? He was my absolute favourite bear when I was young, I had all the annuals! Been meaning to do one or more of these as people seem to be having so much fun knitting them. Might have to watch a video to knit it circular.


Oh thank you, thank you thank you, so pleased he is recognisable ???? yes Rupert the bear , I'm almost there just his arms then his scarf too , 
The dolls /bears can be knit flat too , just add 2 stitches for the seam so 34 instead of 32 then knit/ purl the rows instead of rounds , just a basic stocking stitch rectangle , the decreases will still be the same , just remember to knit 2 either end because of the extra 2 stitches , do hope you join in

Edit as Kathy reminded , on the 8 th row , knit 14 sts and place marker on 15th st if knitting flat , then knit 4 , place marker on next st and knit to end


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Sonja
I’m thinking of adding a snout for the bears in a lighter color and adding a bit of stuffing underneath to bring it out. I would embroider the nose and mouth on the snout. Do you think it would work? I realize it would be small so that is my concern. I was going to crochet a small round circle.

ETA Rupert looks great!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Sonja
> IÃ¢ÂÂm thinking of adding a snout for the bears in a lighter color and adding a bit of stuffing underneath to bring it out. I would embroider the nose and mouth on the snout. Do you think it would work? I realize it would be small so that is my concern. I was going to crochet a small round circle.
> 
> ETA Rupert looks great!


I think it would work maybe a little fiddly but worth a try , I was thinking if I knit one flat I would add a little muzzle part in a lighter colour to make the nose part stand out more , I've got a picture I've saved to give me a visual of what it would look like, here it is


----------



## cinknitting (Feb 17, 2011)

How fun! Thank you! I’m in!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I think it would work maybe a little fiddly but worth a try , I was thinking if I knit one flat I would add a little muzzle part in a lighter colour to make the nose part stand out more , I've got a picture I've saved to give me a visual of what it would look like, here it is


Another good idea. I've knit the head already so maybe on another bear. 
I just wanted to add if knitting flat don't forget to move stitch markers over one. Knit 14, place marker in next stitch, knit 4, place marker in next stitch.
Also you will be decreasing on a purl row starting with p2 and ending with p2. Sonja I hope you don't mind me adding notes as to knitting flat.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Another good idea. I've knit the head already so maybe on another bear.
> I just wanted to add if knitting flat don't forget to move stitch markers over one. Knit 14, place marker in next stitch, knit 4, place marker in next stitch.


Thank you , I'll see if I can edit my post to include that


----------



## Mevbb (Sep 5, 2011)

What a nice idea. I really like your knit alongs. I will have to start thus one a little later.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Aww, his face looks terrific. Love your sense of humor. Kardashisn face lifts. ????. I’m on my way with part 2. Thank you.


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Fantastic! I've also wanted to try this. Thanks so much for holding our hands via step by step instructions.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Getting the yarn out now


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ellisen2 said:


> Fantastic! I've also wanted to try this. Thanks so much for holding our hands via step by step instructions.


You are very welcome and welcome to all the other newcomers too, hope you all enjoy knitting these bears and little Goldilocks


----------



## Jedmo (Jan 21, 2013)

How do you join in?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Jedmo said:


> How do you join in?


You already have , just go to page 1 of this topic and you will see the first part of the knitalong , I've started with Daddy bear , the second part that I posted this morning is on page 2 along with a headline and picture and if you keep reading along you will come to the other parts as I post them ,


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

This is so sweet of you to do! I, too, like many others, have been wanting to try one of these dolls. Just might get some stash yarn and start.


----------



## Katie's Mom (Mar 29, 2012)

Clearly I'm confused and I haven't even cast on yet. "Take your bear colour and cast on 32 sts , I'm using the magic loop so 10 sts on each needle." Shouldn't it be 16 on each needle? Or is there a secret magic loop I don't know about!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I am sewing up the back of Papa Bear. I crocheted the snout using a penny for size. Thank you Sonja. This is fun and I was thinking what a cute Christmas gift for toddlers.


----------



## lshinshaw (Feb 18, 2017)

Anxious to start tonight. Want him to go with a finished baby blanket. Your knitalong was just the push I needed.


----------



## MiaAndme (May 11, 2012)

I am in. Thank you so much


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

Katsch said:


> I am sewing up the back of Papa Bear. I crocheted the snout using a penny for size. Thank you Sonja. This is fun and I was thinking what a cute Christmas gift for toddlers.


OMG, snout and eyebrows too! Such fun to see everyone's creations as they progress!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

sheherazade said:


> OMG, snout and eyebrows too! Such fun to see everyone's creations as they progress!


It is fun! I am using all those bits of yarn I saved to stuff the little toys with. Papa is finished except for his ears.


----------



## knitting4friends (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you for motivating us to knit Goldilocks and the three bears.


----------



## monkey02 (Aug 24, 2012)

Thank you for teaching us. I will try to keep up!


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

Katie's Mom said:


> Clearly I'm confused and I haven't even cast on yet. "Take your bear colour and cast on 32 sts , I'm using the magic loop so 10 sts on each needle." Shouldn't it be 16 on each needle? Or is there a secret magic loop I don't know about!!


I am stuck at the same point - hopefully someone helps us


----------



## esseike (Jul 1, 2018)

Simone54 said:


> I am stuck at the same point - hopefully someone helps us


Her photo on page 2 shows 16 on the needle.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katie's Mom said:


> Clearly I'm confused and I haven't even cast on yet. "Take your bear colour and cast on 32 sts , I'm using the magic loop so 10 sts on each needle." Shouldn't it be 16 on each needle? Or is there a secret magic loop I don't know about!!


Ooops sorry you are right yes it should be 16sts on each needle how on earth did I put 10 not even as if the 0 button is next to the 6 I'm surprised no one else mentioned my slip up to late to change it now , I guess everyone just automatically knew what I meant ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> I am sewing up the back of Papa Bear. I crocheted the snout using a penny for size. Thank you Sonja. This is fun and I was thinking what a cute Christmas gift for toddlers.


You are very welcome Cathy , The snout looks great , another idea to add to the design , yes I've made quite a few characters to go with books now , to give as gifts , just finished a witch and a pumkin head scarecrow ,for halloween


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Simone54 said:


> I am stuck at the same point - hopefully someone helps us


Sorry I completely missed that slip up even though I read through what I wrote , I think I've made that many now I just automatically thought 16 in my head , its definitley 16sts on each needle, 32 sts altogether at least I got that part right


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> I am sewing up the back of Papa Bear. I crocheted the snout using a penny for size. Thank you Sonja. This is fun and I was thinking what a cute Christmas gift for toddlers.


So cute. Love his snout. Fun idea.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

JoRae said:


> So cute. Love his snout. Fun idea.


It was pretty easy and I think because I knitted flat it wasn't too bad sewing the snout on. I just finished a blanket. I think it will be cute to have the blanket for the ending, lights out and all that, lol. I am blocking it since I am using Knit Picks wool.


----------



## Twiggie (Jul 10, 2018)

Looks like fun. Can't wait to see all the different bears.


----------



## monkey02 (Aug 24, 2012)

Do you just pull th ears out of the head or are they separate?


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> It was pretty easy and I think because I knitted flat it wasn't too bad sewing the snout on. I just finished a blanket. I think it will be cute to have the blanket for the ending, lights out and all that, lol. I am blocking it since I am using Knit Picks wool.


He is looking so sweet. Love the blanket idea. Cute little blanket too.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> It was pretty easy and I think because I knitted flat it wasn't too bad sewing the snout on. I just finished a blanket. I think it will be cute to have the blanket for the ending, lights out and all that, lol. I am blocking it since I am using Knit Picks wool.


I'm not happy with how the bottom is coming together. Any tips?


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

JoRae said:


> I'm not happy with how the bottom is coming together. Any tips?


I had to go over it a few times and pull. Maybe, Sonja can weigh in. I know the time change may be tomorrow for her. We could check Ravelry there are many free patterns, perhaps there are some tips there.


----------



## Simone54 (Oct 9, 2013)

So adorable! Well done


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Katsch said:


> It was pretty easy and I think because I knitted flat it wasn't too bad sewing the snout on. I just finished a blanket. I think it will be cute to have the blanket for the ending, lights out and all that, lol. I am blocking it since I am using Knit Picks wool.


So cute Kathy!!!!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

I have just seen this thread and have decided I want to be a part of it too. My daughter has been given the nick name Goldilocks by a close friend so she has to get this set - probably a Christmas gift which her two littles will love. I plan to use fingering as that is what I have the most bits and bobs of and US 2 needles as Kathy did. Off to search through my yarn for bear color. Happy to be a part of this group.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Here is a progress picture and now he is waiting for ears. I kind of want to do a scarf. Hmm.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

He looks so cute!!!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Kay Knits said:


> I have just seen this thread and have decided I want to be a part of it too. My daughter has been given the nick name Goldilocks by a close friend so she has to get this set - probably a Christmas gift which her two littles will love. I plan to use fingering as that is what I have the most bits and bobs of and US 2 needles as Kathy did. Off to search through my yarn for bear color. Happy to be a part of this group.


Lol, it doesn't take much to get us busy. With your talent it will be a treasured gift.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

JoRae said:


> Here is a progress picture and now he is waiting for ears. I kind of want to do a scarf. Hmm.


He is adorable and would look cute with a scarf.
I jumped ahead and knit Mama bear. I made her a bit smaller. I'm not sure if I did the right thing because baby bear will have to be smaller. I didn't do as nice of a job on her snout, lol. I used lace on her dress.


----------



## darbync (Mar 17, 2017)

Thinks for doing this can’t wait to get started.


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

JoRae said:


> I'm not happy with how the bottom is coming together. Any tips?


I had trouble with that too on my first bears. Here's a link that helps. Fast forward to 5 minutes


__ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/662310688939902679/


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

JoRae said:


> Here is a progress picture and now he is waiting for ears. I kind of want to do a scarf. Hmm.


Ah, so cute.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Do you see them before stuffing them?


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> He is adorable and would look cute with a scarf.
> I jumped ahead and knit Mama bear. I made her a bit smaller. I'm not sure if I did the right thing because baby bear will have to be smaller. I didn't do as nice of a job on her snout, lol. I used lace on her dress.


Thanks. Mama bear looks sweet. The snout is a pretty small piece to work. As far as I can see mama looks good. Love the dress and the addition of lace. Yikes and even smaller bear but it will be too cute. I will cast on another tomorrow probably after I get he ears on the papa and see about a scarf.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

sheherazade said:


> I had trouble with that too on my first bears. Here's a link that helps. Fast forward to 5 minutes
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/662310688939902679/
> ...


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> Ah, so cute.


Thank you. It has been fun and a quick little knit.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

JoRae said:


> I'm not happy with how the bottom is coming together. Any tips?


You have to run your running stitch right along the very edge of the cast on otherwise you get a funny looking edge bit , , I pull it together tight put a stitch through from back to front and then another from left to right I also put a little extra stuffing in as it always seems to feel to flat once I start pulling the edging together or maybe that just happens to me


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Good morning ladies 

PART 3 directions 
Today is finishing off your first bear , starting with aking the ears 

Ears cast on 3sts in your bear colour leave a longtail (about 5cm ) 
Row 1, kfb every st, (6 sts) 
Row 2 pfb every st (12sts) 
Row 3+4 knit 
Cast off knit wise leaving another longtail 

Sew a little seam down the back just to give it the shape 
Then attatch to head


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Now to stuff and shape bear 

Head

Thread a needle with some bear coloured yarn you need enough to go round the neck and leave 2 long tails to sew 2 seams either side of the body to make the arm shapes 
Starting at the middle of the back of the bear do a running stitch round the very first row of were you started the bear colour for the head leaving a longtailand another longtail when you have gone all the way round 
, use whatever stuffing you have and stuff the head part , when you have the head shape pull the 2 long tails tight and knot securely 

Body 
Take you cast on longtail and sew a running stitch along the very edge of the cast on row , stuff you bear body firmly, you may need to put a little extra stuffing in the foot part once you start pulling your running stitch together as I find the toe part see s to feel flat when I've pulled the longtail tight 

Now to sew the seems starting with the legs 
Just sew a running stitch up the middle of the bear colour, going from back to front , pulling the stitches firmly as you go , you will see the legs start to take shape as you go , secure yarn at the back I tend to do a little knot then stick the needle though the side of the bear leg pull firmly snip yarn and the tail is hidden inside the bear 

Arms 
Thread one of your long tails from the neck , stick your needle into the neck part and fetch it out 4 sts from the middle of the and roughly 3 sts down 
Going from back to front sew a running seem down the body colour of the bear pulling firmly so the arm shape starts to appear , secure yarn firmly at the back and repeat for second arm 

And first bear is finished , you can add a Dickie bow if you want which is just a small rectangle shape sewn into place

We will start the modifications for Mamma bear tomorrow


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

He's looking SO good, it's so kind of you to do this for us, takes a lot of your time, all that typing and pics! Thank you, Rupert looks very smart, wonder if it's possible to do all his friends too. Have to rack my brains to remember, there was a badger.........


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

Katsch said:


> He is adorable and would look cute with a scarf.
> I jumped ahead and knit Mama bear. I made her a bit smaller. I'm not sure if I did the right thing because baby bear will have to be smaller. I didn't do as nice of a job on her snout, lol. I used lace on her dress.


Just a thought, perhaps do baby in a thinner yarn, like sport weight or fine weight, might be easier. That's assuming you used dk for dad, of course!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Sukiesue said:


> Just a thought, perhaps do baby in a thinner yarn, like sport weight or fine weight, might be easier. That's assuming you used dk for dad, of course!


Good thought but I am using fingering. Baby bear will be small.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

sheherazade said:


> I had trouble with that too on my first bears. Here's a link that helps. Fast forward to 5 minutes
> 
> 
> __ https://www.pinterest.com/pin/662310688939902679/
> ...


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> You have to run your running stitch right along the very edge of the cast on otherwise you get a funny looking edge bit , , I pull it together tight put a stitch through from back to front and then another from left to right I also put a little extra stuffing in as it always seems to feel to flat once I start pulling the edging together or maybe that just happens to me


Thank you. I'll give it a go on my mama bear.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Now to stuff and shape bear
> 
> Head
> 
> ...


What a cute little guy. I saw someone mention Rupert Bear so I looked him up. You hit the nail on the head, perfect match to the character.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> This was very helpful. Thank you.
> If we had been patient and waited for Sonja it would have been easier.


Lol. I agree.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

JoRae said:


> Here is a progress picture and now he is waiting for ears. I kind of want to do a scarf. Hmm.


He is looking cute , I like his face , I like to sew my ears on before stuffing just because I feel I can get them on more easily and secure also hide the ends ,easier I think it maybe because I'm a lefty and it just feels easier less clumsy ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> He is adorable and would look cute with a scarf.
> I jumped ahead and knit Mama bear. I made her a bit smaller. I'm not sure if I did the right thing because baby bear will have to be smaller. I didn't do as nice of a job on her snout, lol. I used lace on her dress.


Mamma bear looks cute I like the dress pattern ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

darbync said:


> Thinks for doing this can't wait to get started.


Welcome look forward to seeing what you make


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> He is looking cute , I like his face , I like to sew my ears on before stuffing just because I feel I can get them on more easily and secure also hide the ends ,easier I think it maybe because I'm a lefty and it just feels easier less clumsy ????


Oops, jumped the gun on ear sewing. Hopefully this will be easy for me and I get them in straight. The amigurumi I have crocheted had me sew on ears after stuffing so hopefully this will work. It certainly makes sense to sew them on before stuffing would be easier. Thank you.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Mamma bear looks cute I like the dress pattern ,


Thank you, sorry I was so impatient yesterday. I look forward to your expertise. I'm not sure I made the right size calculations on mama bear. I think I will make Goldilocks the same size and baby bear smaller. You are so awesome to share with us.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

JoRae said:


> Oops, jumped the gun on ear sewing. Hopefully this will be easy for me and I get them in straight. The amigurumi I have crocheted had me sew on ears after stuffing so hopefully this will work. It certainly makes sense to sew them on before stuffing would be easier. Thank you.


Yes if you look at the comfort dolls on ravelry they also say sew on after stuffing . I think it's just a preference for me as I find it easier


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Thank you, sorry I was so impatient yesterday. I look forward to your expertise. I'm not sure I made the right size calculations on mama bear. I think I will make Goldilocks the same size and baby bear smaller. You are so awesome to share with us.


Wouldnt say my expertise ????I m always impatient too , I usually go with what works for me rather than follow any pattern all I did for the bear was less rows for mamma and even less rows for baby , cant remember exact rows as I'm not at home


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Oops, help please: "Thread one of your long tails from the neck, stick your needle into the neck part and fetch it out 4 sts from the middle of the and..." from middle of the ? and.... something's missing here.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ellisen2 said:


> Oops, help please: "Thread one of your long tails from the neck, stick your needle into the neck part and fetch it out 4 sts from the middle of the and..." from middle of the ? and.... something's missing here.


No not missing , just not deleted , I wrote it at a very early time this morning trying to get it all done before I needed to go out , didnt want people waiting all day for me , it sounded too complicated so I re wrote it and obviously didnt delete all of what was not needed 
It should just read and fetch it out 4 sts from the middle ,ignore the " of the " part

4 sts from the middle and 3 sts down is were I start my arms ,


----------



## chuckmary (Aug 14, 2011)

Is there anyway to save a post, or somehow mark it, so that we don’t have to go through all of the posts to find the instructions? I am behind in my stitching, but like to read the posts, so when I am ready for the next step, I have to go through them all again to find it. Also I am afraid I am missing something.

Thanks


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Oh, thank you for clarifying that. I didn't want to get it wrong. Your KALs are wonderful. Thanks for guiding us.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ellisen2 said:


> Oh, thank you for clarifying that. I didn't want to get it wrong. Your KALs are wonderful. Thanks for guiding us.


No I m sorry I should have checked that I had deleted it all ,


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

chuckmary said:


> Is there anyway to save a post, or somehow mark it, so that we don't have to go through all of the posts to find the instructions? I am behind in my stitching, but like to read the posts, so when I am ready for the next step, I have to go through them all again to find it. Also I am afraid I am missing something.
> 
> Thanks


I just keep a note pad by my computer. I keep track of the page # for the instructions that I am knitting and then the page # for where I am reading the posts. In this case, page 7.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

chuckmary said:


> Is there anyway to save a post, or somehow mark it, so that we don't have to go through all of the posts to find the instructions? I am behind in my stitching, but like to read the posts, so when I am ready for the next step, I have to go through them all again to find it. Also I am afraid I am missing something.
> 
> Thanks


I dont think so , maybe mark down on a piece of paper what page you have read to then when you come back just go to the page you left off from , there is no rush you dont have to keep up , all of my knitalongs will be permanently open for anyone to read and knit the items


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Wouldnt say my expertise ðI m always impatient too , I usually go with what works for me rather than follow any pattern all I did for the bear was less rows for mamma and even less rows for baby , cant remember exact rows as I'm not at home


I fully understand, sometimes our creativity takes over and that's a good thing. The bears are much cuter with ears in place and I like the rounded ears. I added rick rack to Mama's dress.


----------



## lshinshaw (Feb 18, 2017)

Thank you, thank you for these instructions. Hope to finish my bear tonight. They do take on their own personality, don’t they?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> I fully understand, sometimes our creativity takes over and that's a good thing. The bears are much cuter with ears in place and I like the rounded ears. I added rick rack to Mama's dress.


The ears definitely add character ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

lshinshaw said:


> Thank you, thank you for these instructions. Hope to finish my bear tonight. They do take on their own personality, don't they?


You are welcome , I'm a bit annoyed with myself for making a couple of mistakes in typing out the instructions , it's so easier to see it all in my head than trying to write it out , but hopefully everyones can see past the typo and manage to get the bears done , 
The little extras make the bears all different even though they are the same basic pattern


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> You are welcome , I'm a bit annoyed with myself for making a couple of mistakes in typing out the instructions , it's so easier to see it all in my head than trying to write it out , but hopefully everyones can see past the typo and manage to get the bears done ,
> The little extras make the bears all different even though they are the same basic pattern


Thank you for all your help. I just got home again so will do ears now. Don't worry about mistakes. I can't imagine writing a pattern out. You are always ready to help if something doesn't make sense.


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

It is annoying when you make a mistake but I'm sure no one will complain, you've done such a good job for us, we're just grateful. It happened to me when I posted, I put 'swedenme' and didn't realise that it had been changed, I did check before I pressed 'send' but in mid air it managed to change! That's my story, anyway!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

JoRae said:


> Thank you for all your help. I just got home again so will do ears now. Don't worry about mistakes. I can't imagine writing a pattern out. You are always ready to help if something doesn't make sense.


I agree! Sonja is very kind to "bear" with us, pun intended. :sm23:


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> I agree! Sonja is very kind to "bear" with us, pun intended. :sm23:


She is. Very good pun. We will have to mind our Ps and Qs. ????


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

I am supposed to be working on a test knit pullover - but --- down the rabbit hole I went. I have the body and ears knitted for Papa Bear, but I told myself tonight I need to work on the sweater and he can be put together tomorrow. Hope I haven't hurt his feelings too much. Thank you Sonja for mentoring us along on this project.


----------



## Sharon19441841 (Feb 3, 2016)

Finished Papa Bear looking forward to the rest of the characters


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sharon19441841 said:


> Finished Papa Bear looking forward to the rest of the characters


He's cute , I like the colours you used


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Good morning ladies today it's time to make Mamma bear , she is basically the same pattern as Daddy bear so I will just be giving the few changes

For the legs you need to do 18 rounds instead of 20 
For the body you need to do 16 rounds instead of 18 

I usually purl round 7 as the little bumps are a perfect guide for picking up the sts when coming to adding the skirt or if you want your skirt part to start a little higher up purl on a different round 

These changes will make Mamma bear slightly smaller than Daddy bear 

The skirt 
Holding your bear upside down pick up 32sts along the purl row 
With colour of your choice Knit 1 round 
Round 2 , k1, kfb al way round 
K 6 more rounds 
Purl 1 round 
Knit 1 round 
And cast off
This is just the instructions for a basic skirt , you can really let your imagination run wild here , you can knit fb in every stitch giving your skirt more flare , knit more rounds making it longer , add a pattern , stripes whatever you want it's your bear ????

Finsh off the bear exactly as you did for Daddy bear ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> I agree! Sonja is very kind to "bear" with us, pun intended. :sm23:


Thank you Kathy and JoRae , hopefully there wont be anymore , I've read and reread what I've just typed and cant see any problem so fingers crossed 
My mind is a bit distracted at the minute as we are waiting for test results for son so I do apoligise for any errors


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kathy and JoRae , hopefully there wont be anymore , I've read and reread what I've just typed and cant see any problem so fingers crossed
> My mind is a bit distracted at the minute as we are waiting for test results for son so I do apoligise for any errors


Positive thoughts for a good outcome. No apologies needed. Totally understand.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Sharon19441841 said:


> Finished Papa Bear looking forward to the rest of the characters


Very cute little guy. This is a fun KAL. Lovely of Sonja to do this for us.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh my!! What a cute little Papa bear.


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Thanks for Momma Bear, Sonja. This is very fun!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you Kathy and JoRae , hopefully there wont be anymore , I've read and reread what I've just typed and cant see any problem so fingers crossed
> My mind is a bit distracted at the minute as we are waiting for test results for son so I do apoligise for any errors


Sending good thoughts your way.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Sharon, your Papa bear is very cute. I like the ear placement.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I didn’t realize you were doing another knit a long, I’ll have to round up some yarn


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> I didn't realize you were doing another knit a long, I'll have to round up some yarn


Glad you could join us Bonnie, slight mistake in the first instructions it should be 16 sts on each needle not 10


----------



## gcdudley (Oct 22, 2018)

Where do I find the next lesson? Have my knitting done for the first lesson. this is fun! Gayle


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

gcdudley said:


> Where do I find the next lesson? Have my knitting done for the first lesson. this is fun! Gayle


Just continure reading through this topic from page 1 and you will come to the rest of the instructions , part 2 is on page 2 then just continue reading


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Good morning ladies time for BABY BEAR which is basically a smaller version of daddy bear 

Legs knit 16 rounds 
Body knit 12 rounds 

Head 
Knit 7 rounds 
Round 8 knit 13, on 14 st place marker , k4 , on 19 place marker knit to end of round 
Knit 2 more rounds and then start decreases 
Finish off like Daddy bear 

I did stripes for baby bears top and on my first baby bear I changed from bear colour to another colour on round 12 of the legs to make it look like he was wearing shorts


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Has anyone tried making these with worsted weight (4) yarn? I have a huge stash of it, but very little dk weight. I was thinking of using a size US 6 (4mm) needle. Suggestions?


----------



## mamaloves (Apr 25, 2017)

On the skirt for Mamma bear, on round two do you *K1 kfb, repeat from* or K1 once then kfb on every stitch?


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

Ellie RD said:


> Has anyone tried making these with worsted weight (4) yarn? I have a huge stash of it, but very little dk weight. I was thinking of using a size US 6 (4mm) needle. Suggestions?


That should be fine! You need a fairly firm knit so that stuffing doesn't show through. It'll be a nice size!


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

mamaloves said:


> On the skirt for Mamma bear, on round two do you *K1 kfb, repeat from* or K1 once then kfb on every stitch?


If you reread the instructions, it is K1, then kfb (on the next stitch) and continue this all the way around.
Sonja, then said "you can knit fb in every stitch giving your skirt more flare". So either way would work.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mamaloves said:


> On the skirt for Mamma bear, on round two do you *K1 kfb, repeat from* or K1 once then kfb on every stitch?


 *k1, kfb * as you are making the skirt part flare out from the body


----------



## mamaloves (Apr 25, 2017)

Thank you so much for the clarification!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ellie RD said:


> If you reread the instructions, it is K1, then kfb (on the next stitch) and continue this all the way around.
> Sonja, then said "you can knit fb in every stitch giving your skirt more flare". So either way would work.


I was just going to look to see exactly what I had put , I should have explained it better , I do try , that's why I usually put lots of pictures as I think it helps to get an actual visual of how something looks


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Good morning ladies time for BABY BEAR which is basically a smaller version of daddy bear
> 
> Legs knit 16 rounds
> Body knit 12 rounds
> ...


Thank you Sonja for the baby bear recipe. I have PaPa done and MaMa started. Here is himself. His ears are a little wonky. I will try your method of adding ears before stuffing.


----------



## lshinshaw (Feb 18, 2017)

I just completed daddy bear in worsted weight. I used #5 dp needles for a dense fabric. He is 6” high and 3 1/2 inches wide.


----------



## lshinshaw (Feb 18, 2017)

I just completed Daddy Bear in worsted weight. I used #5 dp needles. He is 6 inches high and 3 1/2 inches wide.


----------



## lshinshaw (Feb 18, 2017)

I just completed Daddy Bear in worsted weight. I used #5 dp needles and the stuffing does not show. He is 6 inches high and 3 1/2 inches wide. I wanted to match the baby blanket I made but did not have and dk yarn in the colors needed. So sorry for the multiple posts. Can’t figure out how to delete.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

JoRae said:


> Thank you Sonja for the baby bear recipe. I have PaPa done and MaMa started. Here is himself. His ears are a little wonky. I will try your method of adding ears before stuffing.


I think his ears look great , love his dickie bow


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

lshinshaw said:


> I just completed Daddy Bear in worsted weight. I used #5 dp needles and the stuffing does not show. He is 6 inches high and 3 1/2 inches wide. I wanted to match the baby blanket I made but did not have and dk yarn in the colors needed. So sorry for the multiple posts. Can't figure out how to delete.


It's lovely and a perfect gift to go with the blanket


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I was just going to look to see exactly what I had put , I should have explained it better , I do try , that's why I usually put lots of pictures as I think it helps to get an actual visual of how something looks


I thought that you were clear enough in your directions especially when I read about kfb in EVERY stitch to give extra flare to the skirt.

Thank you so much for doing these KAL's!!! I can't begin to imagine how much time you devote to providing these. How do you ever find time to actually knit LOL???


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ellie RD said:


> I thought that you were clear enough in your directions especially when I read about kfb in EVERY stitch to give extra flare to the skirt.
> 
> Thank you so much for doing these KAL's!!! I can't begin to imagine how much time you devote to providing these. How do you ever find time to actually knit LOL???


You are welcome , I'm a very early riser , 4.30 every morning no matter what time I go to bed ,I sometimes wish I could disable my inner alarm clock but after being this way all my life I cant see it changing now , ???? so while others sleep I knit


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> You are welcome , I'm a very early riser , 4.30 every morning no matter what time I go to bed ,I sometimes wish I could disable my inner alarm clock but after being this way all my life I cant see it changing now , ???? so while others sleep I knit


Your early rising is definitely a benefit to us. Thank you so much for sharing of this time with us by hosting this KAL. I am enjoying it and the fun thing is I will have a gift ready when we finish - a win-win for me.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You are welcome , I'm a very early riser , 4.30 every morning no matter what time I go to bed ,I sometimes wish I could disable my inner alarm clock but after being this way all my life I cant see it changing now , ???? so while others sleep I knit


Given the time difference (6 hours), I always wondered how your were able to respond morning, noon and night!


----------



## Grandmaknitstoo (Jul 6, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

lshinshaw said:


> I just completed Daddy Bear in worsted weight. I used #5 dp needles and the stuffing does not show. He is 6 inches high and 3 1/2 inches wide. I wanted to match the baby blanket I made but did not have and dk yarn in the colors needed. So sorry for the multiple posts. Can't figure out how to delete.


He turned out cute. That is a nice size and you did a beautiful job.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> You are welcome , I'm a very early riser , 4.30 every morning no matter what time I go to bed ,I sometimes wish I could disable my inner alarm clock but after being this way all my life I cant see it changing now , ???? so while others sleep I knit


I'm on the same clock as you, 4:30 AM in my time zone no matter what time I go to bed or how good or bad I sleep. I too wish I could turn off that inner clock. In fact I had a bad dream last night so thinking a nap is in order. I read KP and knit too. Boy, does the time change mess me up either forward or back. Wish that would go away.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Grandmaknitstoo said:


> Very cute!


Thank you Carol!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Your bear is awesome - what a fun addition to the blanket for gifting.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

These little bears are all so adorable. I have finished and am thinking of starting another set. I think I need to redefine Goldilocks a bit. Her arms look too skinny. Loads of fun.
Thank you so much Sonja!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

So cute. Great job. Love Goldilocks. Her hair is great. You are fast too. I’m just starting MaMa bear.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> These little bears are all so adorable. I have finished and am thinking of starting another set. Loads of fun.
> Thank you so much Sonja!


You are welcome , love goldilocks hair


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

JoRae said:


> So cute. Great job. Love Goldilocks. Her hair is great. You are fast too. I'm just starting MaMa bear.


I jumped ahead and made changes without Sonja. I will write down Sonja's directions in my notebook.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Katsch said:


> These little bears are all so adorable. I have finished and am thinking of starting another set. I think I need to redefine Goldilocks a bit. Her arms look too skinny. Loads of fun.
> Thank you so much Sonja!


You did a fantastic job!! And I love the addition of the little blanket!


----------



## lshinshaw (Feb 18, 2017)

Thank you. High praise coming from the teacher.


----------



## mamaloves (Apr 25, 2017)

Sonja, what page has the directions for Goldilocks? I can't seem to find them. Thank you so much for this darling knit a long.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Kathy - these are just so much fun!!!!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mamaloves said:


> Sonja, what page has the directions for Goldilocks? I can't seem to find them. Thank you so much for this darling knit a long.


Havent got that far yet only did the 3 bears , going to do Goldilocks tomorrow , Kathy has done her own version , which is beautiful love the hair , wouldnt mind hair like that myself, wonder if she will make me a wig ????


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Havent got that far yet only did the 3 bears , going to do Goldilocks tomorrow , Kathy has done her own version , which is beautiful love the hair , wouldnt mind hair like that myself, wonder if she will make me a wig ????


Yes, Kathy is very good at hair. Mine are always a bit wild. I will be studying her doll and be borrowing her ideas. 
Looking forward to the Goldilocks pattern. Thank you for all your hard work at organizing and typing it all out for us.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Havent got that far yet only did the 3 bears , going to do Goldilocks tomorrow , Kathy has done her own version , which is beautiful love the hair , wouldnt mind hair like that myself, wonder if she will make me a wig ????


Lol! I used the bamboo skewers method. Warp the yarn around the bamboo, soak in hot water for about 10 minutes, lay on baking sheet and place in oven at 200F for 30 minutes. Cool and remove. This method creates nice ringlets. You can cut to any length and use crochet hook to apply to the head or cap.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank you all for the comments. I hope it was okay that I posted before Sonja released Goldilocks. Sorry if I created confusion. As Sonja stated there are many free Izzy Doll patterns on Ravelry so it made it easy to move along.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Ellie RD said:


> You did a fantastic job!! And I love the addition of the little blanket!


Thank you, I thought the blanket would be a cute ending.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> Lol! I used the bamboo skewers method. Warp the yarn around the bamboo, soak in hot water for about 10 minutes, lay on baking sheet and place in oven at 200F for 30 minutes. Cool and remove. This method creates nice ringlets. You can cut to any length and use crochet hook to apply to the head or cap.


Thanks for the ringlet tip. I've done that for bigger dolls. The skewers will be perfect size for little Goldilocks.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Instructions for Goldilocks 
For this you will need a small amount of yarn for shoe colour, and sock colour , a colour for hair and if you do the hair my way a small size crochet hook , skin colour and a colour for dress 

Cast on 32 sts
2 rounds in shoe colour 
Round 3 , k11 in shoe colour , k3 in sock colour , k4 in shoe colour , k3 in sock colour , k11 in shoe colour 
Round 4 knit in shoe colour 
Knit 4 rounds in sock colour 
Change to skin colour and knit 6 rounds 

Body knit 14 rounds in dress colour 

Change back to skin colour for head 

6 rounds 
Round 7 , k13, place marker round st 14 when you knit it , k4 , place marker round st19, k to end 
Knit 1 round 
Do decreases like you did for bear head

Make skirt just like you did for mamma bear 

Hair instructions to follow as I need to go out for awhile


----------



## mamaloves (Apr 25, 2017)

Sonja, Hooray! I have finished Poppa Bear. I just don't know how to make his bow tie. Could you please explain it? Thank you again for this fun project. I'm really enjoying it and will love giving the set to my granddaughter in Florida. xo


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mamaloves said:


> Sonja, Hooray! I have finished Poppa Bear. I just don't know how to make his bow tie. Could you please explain it? Thank you again for this fun project. I'm really enjoying it and will love giving the set to my granddaughter in Florida. xo


I cast on 4 sts ,in stocking st I did 8 rows and cast off , made the dots by threading a darning needle with white yarn and randomly doing a few white stitches , then took some red yarn and wrapped it tightly round the middle so the little rectangle shape looked more like a bow shape and stitched it in place ,


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Instructions for Goldilocks
> For this you will need a small amount of yarn for shoe colour, and sock colour , a colour for hair and if you do the hair my way a small size crochet hook , skin colour and a colour for dress
> 
> Cast on 32 sts
> ...


Thank you Sonja. I like how you did the top of her head with the hair color and her ringlets. She is such a sweet little doll. I'm just ready to put the skirt on MaMa.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I cast on 4 sts ,in stocking st I did 8 rows and cast off , made the dots by threading a darning needle with white yarn and randomly doing a few white stitches , then took some red yarn and wrapped it tightly round the middle so the little rectangle shape looked more like a bow shape and stitched it in place ,


I wondered how you got the dots on the bow tie. Clever. You are so creative.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Hair instructions 
I have to be honest and warn whoever wants to make my version of hair for Goldilocks , its fiddly and time consuming fairly easy just takes awhile 

With a small crochet hook start making the locks by chaining 18 leaving a long tail to attach to head , repeat many times , sorry I didnt count how many , starting at the base of the back of the head start attaching the locks and make sure they are attached securely , when you have gotten half way up the head start making chains 15sts long , so you get the layered look , for the fringe ( bangs ) I used chains 8 sts long 

If you dont have a crochet hook you could use needles cast on 18 sts and cast straight off , the locks will be a little flatter but give a similar effect

Now looking forward to seeing what everyone makes


----------



## esseike (Jul 1, 2018)

Thank you for your time and effort with this and all of your KALs.
This is the technique I want to experiment with for her hair. I have used it for a couple rows of shorter fringiness on other Izzy dolls by splitting worsted into plies to get it thin enough or split embroidery floss. I have never tried doing it for locks quite this long and it will be a few days before I can come back to this, so Reader beware but go for it.


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

You're wonderful Sonja. Love your KALS, so much effort, pics, detailed instructions. Thank you for all you do for us! Will post pics when done.


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

esseike said:


> Thank you for your time and effort with this and all of your KALs.
> This is the technique I want to experiment with for her hair. I have used it for a couple rows of shorter fringiness on other Izzy dolls by splitting worsted into plies to get it thin enough or split embroidery floss. I have never tried doing it for locks quite this long and it will be a few days before I can come back to this, so Reader beware but go for it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

esseike said:


> Thank you for your time and effort with this and all of your KALs.
> This is the technique I want to experiment with for her hair. I have used it for a couple rows of shorter fringiness on other Izzy dolls by splitting worsted into plies to get it thin enough or split embroidery floss. I have never tried doing it for locks quite this long and it will be a few days before I can come back to this, so Reader beware but go for it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

esseike said:


> Thank you for your time and effort with this and all of your KALs.
> This is the technique I want to experiment with for her hair. I have used it for a couple rows of shorter fringiness on other Izzy dolls by splitting worsted into plies to get it thin enough or split embroidery floss. I have never tried doing it for locks quite this long and it will be a few days before I can come back to this, so Reader beware but go for it.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Hair instructions
> I have to be honest and warn whoever wants to make my version of hair for Goldilocks , its fiddly and time consuming fairly easy just takes awhile
> 
> With a small crochet hook start making the locks by chaining 18 leaving a long tail to attach to head , repeat many times , sorry I didnt count how many , starting at the base of the back of the head start attaching the locks and make sure they are attached securely , when you have gotten half way up the head start making chains 15sts long , so you get the layered look , for the fringe ( bangs ) I used chains 8 sts long
> ...


If I may interject. I take a longer strand and pull up a loop through the head or cap then place both ends through the loop and give it a gentle tug. I crochet a chain from each side working my way down the strand. I hope that makes sense. I make various lengths to frame the face and throughout the hair, layers if you will.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sheherazade said:


> That's a very cool video! It's rather like Cat Bodhi's Anemone Tendrils on she does them knitted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> If I may interject. I take a longer strand and pull up a loop through the head or cap then place both ends through the loop and give it a gentle tug. I crochet a chain from each side working my way down the strand. I hope that makes sense. I make various lengths to frame the face and throughout the hair, layers if you will.


Thank you, I've now got lots of ideas , will have to make lots more dolls ????


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Papa and Mama Bear finished.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Papa and Mama Bear finished.


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

Kay Knits said:


> Papa and Mama Bear finished.


They're so cute!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Adorable Kay.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Kay Knits said:


> Papa and Mama Bear finished.


So cute!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Really cute pair.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kay Knits said:


> Papa and Mama Bear finished.


Lovely they look the perfect couple


----------



## Sharon19441841 (Feb 3, 2016)

Finally finished Mama Bear.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Sharon19441841 said:


> Finally finished Mama Bear.


I love her shawl and pearls!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

So cute. Love MaMa’s shawl. Cue idea.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sharon19441841 said:


> Finally finished Mama Bear.


How cute , the shawl is perfect


----------



## mamaloves (Apr 25, 2017)

Sonja, What stitch pattern did you use on the Mama Bear's yellow skirt? It is just adorable and I would like to recreate it for my Mama Bear. Thank you so much for this fun project!


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

mamaloves said:


> Sonja, What stitch pattern did you use on the Mama Bear's yellow skirt? It is just adorale and I would like to recreate it for my Mama Bear. Thank you so much for this fun project!


Sonja, I would appreciate it also if you explain that. Tried to do it on my Mama bear skirt but couldn't get it right, maybe because I knitted it flat??


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mamaloves said:


> Sonja, What stitch pattern did you use on the Mama Bear's yellow skirt? It is just adorable and I would like to recreate it for my Mama Bear. Thank you so much for this fun project!


With a multi of 7 sts
Round 1, k1, k2tog, yo, k1, yo, sl1 k1 psso, k1
Round 2+4 knit
Round 3 k2tog, yo, k3, yo, sl1 k1 psso


----------



## mamaloves (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh my goodness, thank you! xo


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

marinda said:


> Sonja, I would appreciate it also if you explain that. Tried to do it on my Mama bear skirt but couldn't get it right, maybe because I knitted it flat??


Do as I've just typed but purl row 2 and 4 and remember to just knit your extra end sts that you have for your seam


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Thanks Sonja, will use it on the dress for Goldilocks.


----------



## mamaloves (Apr 25, 2017)

Sonja, instead of picking up 32 sts for the skirt, should I pick up 28 to make it a multiple of 7?


----------



## mamaloves (Apr 25, 2017)

Another quick question~should I knit the whole Mama Bear then go back and pick up the stitches for the skirt?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mamaloves said:


> Sonja, instead of picking up 32 sts for the skirt, should I pick up 28 to make it a multiple of 7?


No still pick up 32 st and do
Knit a row then 
Kfb, * k1, kfb* repeat to last st kfb that should give you 49 sts 
And yes you knit the whole bear first , also I said to purl a row when doing body as it gives you a guide line for picking up the sts


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Now you all have the bug for knitting these little dolls , here are some more ideas for you to try ????


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

Swedenme said:


> Now you all have the bug for knitting these little dolls , here are some more ideas for you to try ????


Beautiful work!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Very cute Sharon, love her shawl and pearls.


----------



## mamaloves (Apr 25, 2017)

Sonja, I'm really having trouble with my Mama Bear. I knit 18 rounds in brown, knit 6 rounds in yellow, purled a round, then knit 11 more rounds in yellow. There won't be enough rounds to make the Mama Bear's arms. Have I done this first part correctly? Mama Bear seems SO much shorter than Papa Bear. Thank you for your time.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mamaloves said:


> Sonja, I'm really having trouble with my Mama Bear. I knit 18 rounds in brown, knit 6 rounds in yellow, purled a round, then knit 11 more rounds in yellow. There won't be enough rounds to make the Mama Bear's arms. Have I done this first part correctly? Mama Bear seems SO much shorter than Papa Bear. Thank you for your time.


This is your mamma bear so if you want her taller and think she will look better just knit a few more rounds , my dolls are all different sizes as I just knit till I like the size they are , I'm positive my second Daddy bear is a lot taller than the first one I knit ????, 
So my advice to you is knit a few more rounds before you start the head


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Sharon19441841 said:


> Finally finished Mama Bear.


These are too adorable ! Can't wait to see baby bear!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Now you all have the bug for knitting these little dolls , here are some more ideas for you to try ????


Everyone of them is special. I want to try the snowman for sure when I finish the KAL. Had a long night and busy day. Maybe will get to knit this late afternoon.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Bear family complete - next up Goldilocks. I am glad we are doing a group as I am learning new things in finishing them each time which make it easier or better for me.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

JoRae said:


> Everyone of them is special. I want to try the snowman for sure when I finish the KAL. Had a long night and busy day. Maybe will get to knit this late afternoon.


When doing the head I used a hat colour instead of hair colour and picked up sts round the very first round of colour , knit the brim to the size I wanted ,then cast off the more increases you make the floppier the brim ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kay Knits said:


> Bear family complete - next up Goldilocks. I am glad we are doing a group as I am learning new things in finishing them each time which make it easier or better for me.


They are a cute little family , 
One of the reasons I like doing my knitalongs is the interaction with other knitters , plenty of tips and advice and a big plus seeing all the different variations of the same pattern , the little shawl was a perfect addition to mamma bear that I would never have thought of


----------



## Sukiesue (Aug 7, 2016)

This has been such an enjoyable, fun KAL to do, thank you so much. I've still got Goldilocks to finish but before I started these, I said I wouldn't knit any more toys, too fiddley! Couldn't resist doing these though, so do appreciate your time spent on it!????


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> When doing the head I used a hat colour instead of hair colour and picked up sts round the very first round of colour , knit the brim to the size I wanted ,then cast off the more increases you make the floppier the brim ,


That makes sense. Thank you. Do you do a purl row to pick up the brim like the MaMa bear dress?

Edit: I zoomed in on the picture and I see what you mean. Clever!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

JoRae said:


> That makes sense. Thank you. Do you do a purl row to pick up the brim like the MaMa bear dress?
> 
> Edit: I zoomed in on the picture and I see what you mean. Clever!


I do a purl round as it just makes jt easier for me to see the sts that need picking up


----------



## Jeudi (Nov 5, 2011)

Thank you for all littles bears.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I do a purl round as it just makes jt easier for me to see the sts that need picking up


Thank you. Yes the skirt was super easy to pick up.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Kay your baby bear is very sweet. This has been a fun kal.


----------



## Sharon19441841 (Feb 3, 2016)

Kay your colors are perfect. Love the bow on Mama Bear. I may have to steal your idea. ????


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Kay your baby bear is very sweet. This has been a fun kal.


It sure has been. Now I am thinking of the Three Little Pigs and the Big Bad Wolf, and how about Old McDonald had a farm ---- definitely headed down a rabbit hole.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Sharon19441841 said:


> Kay your colors are perfect. Love the bow on Mama Bear. I may have to steal your idea. ????


Sharon: Go right ahead and use the idea. That is what is so fun here - you get ideas and everyone is willing and ready to share.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Thank you, Sonja! This was so clever! I have almost finished papa bear. I was gone all weekend and had to finish a test knit today. I will continue tomorrow. I appreciate the time you devoted to this great knit-along. I have read every post and everyone’s outcomes are so cute! Thanks again! ❤


----------



## Sharon19441841 (Feb 3, 2016)

Baby Bear turned out a little bigger than I was expecting, however finished him, I think mine is a teenager ???? and on to Goldilocks


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Kay Knits said:


> It sure has been. Now I am thinking of the Three Little Pigs and the Big Bad Wolf, and how about Old McDonald had a farm ---- definitely headed down a rabbit hole.


Lol, Old McDonald and all the farm animals would sure keep you busy.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Sharon19441841 said:


> Baby Bear turned out a little bigger than I was expecting, however finished him, I think mine is a teenager ???? and on to Goldilocks


Such cuties and very nice colors.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

I knit Papa Bear with Size 8 needles with worsted weight and over-stuffed him I found it helpful to identify the stitching line with markers when I seamed up his leg. This made it easy to insert the needle in the correct column of stitches as I went from front to back and vice versa.

I found this even more helpful when I tried to match his two arm seams. I tapered these stitching lines slightly making his arms slightly wider at the shoulder and narrower at the wrist. I think that Papa got a lot of porridge on his bowtie LOL!

I just started Mama Bear and I am going to knit her flat. I want to compare this with knitting in the round.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Sharon19441841 said:


> Baby Bear turned out a little bigger than I was expecting, however finished him, I think mine is a teenager ???? and on to Goldilocks


Baby bear is adorable! Love his shirt.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Ellie RD said:


> I knit Papa Bear with Size 8 needles with worsted weight and over-stuffed him I found it helpful to identify the stitching line with markers when I seamed up his leg. This made it easy to insert the needle in the correct column of stitches as I went from front to back and vice versa.
> 
> I found this even more helpful when I tried to match his two arm seams. I tapered these stitching lines slightly making his arms slightly wider at the shoulder and narrower at the wrist. I think that Papa got a lot of porridge on his bowtie LOL!
> 
> I just started Mama Bear and I am going to knit her flat. I want to compare this with knitting in the round.


Nice tips, thank you. Cute Papa bear.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Jeudi said:


> Thank you for all littles bears.


You are welcome


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kay Knits said:


> It sure has been. Now I am thinking of the Three Little Pigs and the Big Bad Wolf, and how about Old McDonald had a farm ---- definitely headed down a rabbit hole.


I'm doing animals for Old Macdonald as the A-Team have a container with books in a throw them all out till they find the Old Macdonald has a farm musical book it seems to be a favourite


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sandiego said:


> Thank you, Sonja! This was so clever! I have almost finished papa bear. I was gone all weekend and had to finish a test knit today. I will continue tomorrow. I appreciate the time you devoted to this great knit-along. I have read every post and everyone's outcomes are so cute! Thanks again! ❤


And thank you for joining in , it's so nice to hear from everyone


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sharon19441841 said:


> Baby Bear turned out a little bigger than I was expecting, however finished him, I think mine is a teenager ???? and on to Goldilocks


Beautiful little set ,


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ellie RD said:


> I knit Papa Bear with Size 8 needles with worsted weight and over-stuffed him I found it helpful to identify the stitching line with markers when I seamed up his leg. This made it easy to insert the needle in the correct column of stitches as I went from front to back and vice versa.
> 
> I found this even more helpful when I tried to match his two arm seams. I tapered these stitching lines slightly making his arms slightly wider at the shoulder and narrower at the wrist. I think that Papa got a lot of porridge on his bowtie LOL!
> 
> I just started Mama Bear and I am going to knit her flat. I want to compare this with knitting in the round.


That is a good idea , will have to remember it for next time


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I'm doing animals for Old Macdonald as the A-Team have a container with books in a throw them all out till they find the Old Macdonald has a farm musical book it seems to be a favourite


I can see kids having so much fun with this!


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

I just love these dolls


----------



## sugarsugar (Dec 26, 2012)

Wow Sonja what a wonderful KAL, so much work you have put in. I have marked this topic as watched coz I definitely want to have a go when I get chance. I just love everyone's bear families. Well done all of you. 

I love the ears, they are perfect., I have made comfort dolls but never bears. Yet. LOL. :sm11:


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

A very cute PaPa bear. The markers are a good idea.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

sugarsugar said:


> Wow Sonja what a wonderful KAL, so much work you have put in. I have marked this topic as watched coz I definitely want to have a go when I get chance. I just love everyone's bear families. Well done all of you.
> 
> I love the ears, they are perfect., I have made comfort dolls but never bears. Yet. LOL. :sm11:


Thank you Cathy


----------



## Sharon19441841 (Feb 3, 2016)

I made another baby bear today much happier


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sharon19441841 said:


> I made another baby bear today much happier


They came out really cute.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

What a lovely little bear family. 


Sharon19441841 said:


> I made another baby bear today much happier


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sharon19441841 said:


> I made another baby bear today much happier


They are great


----------



## cerdeirocas (May 19, 2014)

Nicely done!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

I have finished Goldilocks. I am really pleased how my set turned out - given first time making these. Thank you so much Sonja for doing this great KAL and for all of you who shared your projects and your ideas. I learned so much from all of you in this process. I in turn will pass on what I found worked well for me. Here are my helpful hints.

Kay's helpful hints.
Sew on the face prior to doing head decreases. I found it easier to do face with both ends open.

Put running stitch around head/body. Stuff head and tighten the stitch but do not secure as I wait until arms are stitched and abdomen stuffed. Tightening after this helped me to define the head best.

Stuff abdomen and do the arms. Then add more stuffing into arms as abdomen as needed before doing legs. Helped me to adjust stuffing if needed.

Stuff legs but do not close. Put your running stitch at bottom of legs. Separate the legs and then add additional stuffing if needed. Then do your final closure. Helped me adjust stuffing to have the legs and feet as full as I wanted them. 

Dresses. For design, I did one row of dress with YO, K2tog around.

For Goldilocks, I did hair color at point of head decreases.

Hair created by wrapping yarn tightly around size 1 knitting needles, spritz until wet, steam with hot iron, allow to dry overnight, then using crochet hook add the hair similar to adding fringe.

Thank you all for such a fun time!!!!!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Kay Knits said:


> I have finished Goldilocks. I am really pleased how my set turned out - given first time making these. Thank you so much Sonja for doing this great KAL and for all of you who shared your projects and your ideas. I learned so much from all of you in this process. I in turn will pass on what I found worked well for me. Here are my helpful hints.
> 
> Kay's helpful hints.
> Sew on the face prior to doing head decreases. I found it easier to do face with both ends open.
> ...


What a sweet set. Love Goldilocks' ringlets. Thanks for the tips.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Kay Knits said:


> Kay's helpful hints.


Kay, thank you for taking the time to pass on these great tips! I particularly like the way Goldi's ringlets turned out!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Adorable set Kay.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kay Knits said:


> I have finished Goldilocks. I am really pleased how my set turned out - given first time making these. Thank you so much Sonja for doing this great KAL and for all of you who shared your projects and your ideas. I learned so much from all of you in this process. I in turn will pass on what I found worked well for me. Here are my helpful hints.
> 
> Kay's helpful hints.
> Sew on the face prior to doing head decreases. I found it easier to do face with both ends open.
> ...


Gorgeous set , love Goldilocks hair , thank you for the helpful tips , almost got my pig ready to stuff so will try this as I've made him with a bit of a rounded tummy and was wondering how I can keep the shape


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Gorgeous set , love Goldilocks hair , thank you for the helpful tips , almost got my pig ready to stuff so will try this as I've made him with a bit of a rounded tummy and was wondering how I can keep the shape


I look forward to seeing him as I think I'll make the three little pigs and big bad wolf.


----------



## mamaloves (Apr 25, 2017)

Kay, your suggestions are wonderful. Could you please explain how to attach the hair ringlets again? I just don't know how to attach fringe with a crochet hook. Thank you so much.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Kay Knits said:


> I have finished Goldilocks. I am really pleased how my set turned out - given first time making these. Thank you so much Sonja for doing this great KAL and for all of you who shared your projects and your ideas. I learned so much from all of you in this process. I in turn will pass on what I found worked well for me. Here are my helpful hints.
> 
> Kay's helpful hints.
> Sew on the face prior to doing head decreases. I found it easier to do face with both ends open.
> ...


Kay,

Your three little bears and Goldilocks are adorable! Great job! Thank you for the great tips. I am working on mama bear now. ❤❤❤


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

mamaloves said:


> Kay, your suggestions are wonderful. Could you please explain how to attach the hair ringlets again? I just don't know how to attach fringe with a crochet hook. Thank you so much.


Here is a how to. Hope it helps.


----------



## mamaloves (Apr 25, 2017)

Thank you so much for the video.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

mamaloves said:


> Thank you so much for the video.


You are very welcome. Have fun.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

mamaloves said:


> Kay, your suggestions are wonderful. Could you please explain how to attach the hair ringlets again? I just don't know how to attach fringe with a crochet hook. Thank you so much.


I see JoRae has you covered with a video on technique. Isn't this such a fun great helpful group on here!!!


----------



## KateB (Sep 28, 2011)

All the bears and dolls on here are wonderful, and so is the sharing and cooperation from everyone. Well done Sonja! :sm24:


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

KateB said:


> All the bears and dolls on here are wonderful, and so is the sharing and cooperation from everyone. Well done Sonja! :sm24:


I will second that well done Sonja and all the participants.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

JoRae said:


> I will second that well done Sonja and all the participants.


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## mamaloves (Apr 25, 2017)

Hi Sonja, Sorry to bother you again but I'm working on my Goldilocks and want to know if the whole head should be knit in skin color or should part of it be in the hair color? The picture looks like some of the head is in hair color. Can you please tell me what row you switched to the hair color? Thank you so much for your help. xo


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Mom and Dad bear so far, nearly finished baby bear


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mamaloves said:


> Hi Sonja, Sorry to bother you again but I'm working on my Goldilocks and want to know if the whole head should be knit in skin color or should part of it be in the hair color? The picture looks like some of the head is in hair color. Can you please tell me what row you switched to the hair color? Thank you so much for your help. xo


You are right to bother me as I think I missed something out again , I definitely wasnt thinking straight this last week but thankfully middle son has had his test results back and no cancer thank goodness , did not want that to happen again

Goldilocks head should be 
8 rounds in skin colour with st marker placed for eyes like on the bears 
Then change to hair colour and do 4 rounds 
Continue in hair colour do the decreases same as bears

Sorry for any confusion


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

marinda said:


> Mom and Dad bear so far, nearly finished baby bear


They make a cute couple ????


----------



## mamaloves (Apr 25, 2017)

So glad to hear the good news about your son!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

mamaloves said:


> So glad to hear the good news about your son!


Thank you , he is still quite poorly with a massive chest and lung infection but getting better now they have him on the right medication , 
Had to laugh as I definitely was thinking straight this last week as I've just finished knitting a pig and getting ready to try to put a snout on his face when I've just realised he is completely pink, naked no sweater , ????


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Great looking Mama and Papa bear.


marinda said:


> Mom and Dad bear so far, nearly finished baby bear


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Sweet bears


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Glad to hear your son didn't have tests show cancer and sending well wishes that his treatment for respiratory issues is effective and he is soon much better. You did amazing tutoring us at all with this weighing heavily on your mind and heart. Thank you.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Kay Knits said:


> Glad to hear your son didn't have tests show cancer and sending well wishes that his treatment for respiratory issues is effective and he is soon much better. You did amazing tutoring us at all with this weighing heavily on your mind and heart. Thank you.


I'm glad your son is on the mend too. I agree, you did do an amazing job with the KAL when having so much on your mind. I'll add my thank you.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Sonja, So glad that your son's test results were negative for cancer. I would have a hard time concentrating on knitting an easy pattern while I had your worries on my mind. The fact that you were able to provide us with this wonderful KAL is amazing! Do you use your knitting as a diversion?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

JoRae said:


> I'm glad your son is on the mend too. I agree, you did do an amazing job with the KAL when having so much on your mind. I'll add my thank you.


Thank you JoRae and Kay fingers crossed son is getting better now they have started him on the right medication ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Ellie RD said:


> Sonja, So glad that your son's test results were negative for cancer. I would have a hard time concentrating on knitting an easy pattern while I had your worries on my mind. The fact that you were able to provide us with this wonderful KAL is amazing! Do you use your knitting as a diversion?


Yes I taught myself to knit 6/7 years ago when my oldest son was diagnosed with cancer and then husband became seriously ill, needed something to keep my hands and mind occupied while sitting in all those hospitals , found out I really liked knitting


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Knitting has always been a balm to my heart and soul during times of challenge.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Yes I taught myself to knit 6/7 years ago when my oldest son was diagnosed with cancer and then husband became seriously ill, needed something to keep my hands and mind occupied while sitting in all those hospitals , found out I really liked knitting


It's unbelievable what you have been able to accomplish in 6 or 7 years! You are amazing!


----------



## marinda (Nov 9, 2015)

Ellie RD said:


> It's unbelievable what you have been able to accomplish in 6 or 7 years! You are amazing!


Glad to hear about your son. Agree totally with Ellie RD. I am terribly grateful to you for taking the time and helping us.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you JoRae and Kay fingers crossed son is getting better now they have started him on the right medication ????


Very happy to hear this news Sonja. Good thoughts going out for your son.


----------



## Sharon19441841 (Feb 3, 2016)

I finished Goldilocks yesterday not happy with her face but if I make her again I try to do better.


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

Sharon19441841 said:


> I finished Goldilocks yesterday not happy with her face but if I make her again I try to do better.


She's absolutely adorable and I think her face looks like she's in a bit of a huff at being evicted from chairs, beds and such. You did a wonderful job on her hair and accessorizing as well! Terrific trio of bears and Goldilocks too!


----------



## Sharon19441841 (Feb 3, 2016)

The results on your son are good I’m very glad that has lifted some worries. Knowing he is now on correct medicine helps too. Good thoughts are sent to you and your family. Would like to add my thank you for a the KAL it’s been interesting and a learning experience so many helpful tips from everyone. It’s so nice to have people who share.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sharon19441841 said:


> I finished Goldilocks yesterday not happy with her face but if I make her again I try to do better.


They are all wonderful Sharon , love your little accessories, , I think Goldilocks is perfect , those golden curls are beautiful


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Sharon19441841 said:


> I finished Goldilocks yesterday not happy with her face but if I make her again I try to do better.


I think Goldilocks looks great and her expression is perfect considering the pickle she is in, lol. Well done.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Sharon19441841 said:


> I finished Goldilocks yesterday not happy with her face but if I make her again I try to do better.


Very cute set. Love her hair. Faces are hard but yours looks good to me.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Sharon19441841 said:


> I finished Goldilocks yesterday not happy with her face but if I make her again I try to do better.


Your group looks fantastic. I think Goldilocks has a lovely face.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Sharon19441841 said:


> I finished Goldilocks yesterday not happy with her face but if I make her again I try to do better.


So Cute!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

My poor sad little things are a bit deformed but will have to doð


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

They are a cute pair and will be greatly loved. I really like their neck scarfs.


Bonnie7591 said:


> My poor sad little things are a bit deformed but will have to doð


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My poor sad little things are a bit deformed but will have to doð


I think they are very cute. Love MaMa's dress.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My poor sad little things are a bit deformed but will have to doð


They look so cute. Nice job.


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My poor sad little things are a bit deformed but will have to doð


I'm always my own worst critic. Your bears are charming and you did a fine job on them!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments on the bears


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> Thanks for the compliments on the bears


They are lovely Bonnie


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Sharon19441841 said:


> I finished Goldilocks yesterday not happy with her face but if I make her again I try to do better.


Adorable! You did a fantastic job on Goldilocks and the three bears! Love them! ❤❤❤


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Sonja, Glad to hear of the good report on your son! Prayers are going up on your son and family. Take care! ????


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sandiego said:


> Sonja, Glad to hear of the good report on your son! Prayers are going up on your son and family. Take care! ????


Thank you , he is feeling a lot better now , fingers crossed the medication gets rid of all the infection ????,


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Bonnie7591 said:


> My poor sad little things are a bit deformed but will have to doð


They are absolutely adorable! Don't be hard on yourself! So cute! ;0)


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you , he is feeling a lot better now , fingers crossed the medication gets rid of all the infection ????,


Yes, indeed, I will specifically pray the infection goes. He will even feel better. Thanks for sharing!????????????


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Thank you , he is feeling a lot better now , fingers crossed the medication gets rid of all the infection ????,


I had posted earlier but apparently I did not hit send.

So glad he feels better and the meds seem to be working. Keeping my fingers crossed too.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I've been asked by a few kpers if we could do a knitalong for Goldilocks and the 3 bears , so if anyone is interested and wants to join in just gather up your yarn and needles , pull up a chair and join in ,
> Before we start I would just like to say there are many versions of the comfort doll pattern on ravelry and other online sites many free and some paid for patterns , in fact different variation of a comfort doll have passed down through the generations in lots of different countries , this is just my take on what is a very basic pattern and the few tweaks I have made to my liking , for instance adding face parts , different ears kindly shared by another kper , hats and different hair ,
> If you would like to knitalong with me you will need oddments of yarn , I have used mainly dk yarn but sometimes also a little aran for the sweaters if that's what I had on hand, and I m using 3.5mm circular needles , you will also need 2 stitch markers , if you knit flat you can still join in , you will just have to sew an extra seam up the back
> The basic pattern is very simple knit in the round it's a tube done in stocking stitch , knit flat I would say a rectangle shape
> ...


I am making progress. I have them all knit need to do the finishing. Too many irons in the fire lately.


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

JoRae said:


> I am making progress. I have them all knit need to do the finishing. Too many irons in the fire lately.


They're coming along nicely! Such fun to watch the bear families grow. Papa Bear looks quite spiffy!


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

JoRae said:


> I am making progress. I have them all knit need to do the finishing. Too many irons in the fire lately.


What a clever idea to add a bow tie…so cute.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

sheherazade said:


> They're coming along nicely! Such fun to watch the bear families grow. Papa Bear looks quite spiffy!


Thank you. I'm working on faces and they give me the giggles sometimes.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Bluejaygirl5 said:


> What a clever idea to add a bow tie…so cute.


Thank you. That was Sonja's idea.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

JoRae said:


> I am making progress. I have them all knit need to do the finishing. Too many irons in the fire lately.


Looking sweet!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

JoRae said:


> I am making progress. I have them all knit need to do the finishing. Too many irons in the fire lately.


They are looking good so far


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> They are looking good so far


Whooo hooo! I finished! Goldilocks looks like she ate too much porridge. ???? I had a few giggles as each personality came out. 
Thank you Sonja for all your creativeness and sharing your patterns, it was fun.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

So cute JoRae. I like how you added the bow to each bear, adorable little Goldilocks. Nice hair.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

JoRae said:


> Whooo hooo! I finished! Goldilocks looks like she ate too much porridge. ð I had a few giggles as each personality came out.
> Thank you Sonja for all your creativeness and sharing your s was fun.


Your set is adorable! Love how you did Goldilock's hair!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Katsch said:


> So cute JoRae. I like how you added the bow to each bear, adorable little Goldilocks. Nice hair.


Thank you.
Edited to add: your idea about the hair helped me get the result I wanted.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Ellie RD said:


> Your set is adorable! Love how you did Goldilock's hair!


Thank you. Got the idea from Katsch.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

JoRae said:


> Thank you. Got the idea from Katsch.


Thanks, I actually made note of Katsch's idea, so I am going to do the same IF I ever get that far!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

JoRae said:


> Whooo hooo! I finished! Goldilocks looks like she ate too much porridge. ???? I had a few giggles as each personality came out.
> Thank you Sonja for all your creativeness and sharing your patterns, it was fun.


What a great set , you are right they definitely have their own personalities and yes a bit too much porridge ????


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

JoRae said:


> Whooo hooo! I finished! Goldilocks looks like she ate too much porridge. ???? I had a few giggles as each personality came out.
> Thank you Sonja for all your creativeness and sharing your patterns, it was fun.


Really cute! I love the little bow ties


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Ellie RD said:


> Thanks, I actually made note of Katsch's idea, so I am going to do the same IF I ever get that far!


You will get there. I felt I would never finish. I just decided today I would work as long as I could and I managed. Keep on keeping on.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

JoRae said:


> Whooo hooo! I finished! Goldilocks looks like she ate too much porridge. ???? I had a few giggles as each personality came out.
> Thank you Sonja for all your creativeness and sharing your patterns, it was fun.


So adorable! They are so cute! Yours turned out so nice! ❤❤❤


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

JoRae said:


> I am making progress. I have them all knit need to do the finishing. Too many irons in the fire lately.


You are going to have a great looking family of bears and Goldilocks.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

JoRae said:


> Whooo hooo! I finished! Goldilocks looks like she ate too much porridge. ???? I had a few giggles as each personality came out.
> Thank you Sonja for all your creativeness and sharing your patterns, it was fun.


They are so cute. I love the bow in Goldilocks hair.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Kay Knits said:


> They are so cute. I love the bow in Goldilocks hair.


Thank you. It was a fun KAL.


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

What a wonderful KAL. I have it bookmarked. Thank you for starting this and what wonderful
Ideas shared.


----------



## Bluejaygirl5 (Aug 23, 2015)

What a wonderful KAL. I have it bookmarked. Thank you for starting this and what wonderful
Ideas shared.


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

JoRae said:


> Whooo hooo! I finished! Goldilocks looks like she ate too much porridge. ???? I had a few giggles as each personality came out.
> Thank you Sonja for all your creativeness and sharing your patterns, it was fun.


Very cute!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Katsch said:


> These little bears are all so adorable. I have finished and am thinking of starting another set. I think I need to redefine Goldilocks a bit. Her arms look too skinny. Loads of fun.
> Thank you so much Sonja!


Your Goldilocks is great! How many bamboo skewers did you wrap with yarn for the hair on Goldilocks? Also, how long did you cut the curly yarn to attach to the head of Goldilocks? Thank you! ;0)


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Maatje said:


> Very cute!


Thank you.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> Your Goldilocks is great! How many bamboo skewers did you wrap with yarn for the hair on Goldilocks? Also, how long did you cut the curly yarn to attach to the head of Goldilocks? Thank you! ;0)


Thank you. Sorry I don't have an exact number, but probably 6 with more than one piece wrapped around the skewer The yarn was various lengths. When I attached I fold in half and use a small crochet hook to attach to the head looping the yarn and pulling through the loop. I trim as needed. Sorry I am not more accurate. I tend to just play when I create. I never worry about the outcome. I always make it work. I felt her hair was quite full so I gave her ponytails tying the lace around her ponytails. Then I was happy.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Katsch said:


> Thank you. Sorry I don't have an exact number, but probably 6 with more than one piece wrapped around the skewer The yarn was various lengths. When I attached I fold in half and use a small crochet hook to attach to the head looping the yarn and pulling through the loop. I trim as needed. Sorry I am not more accurate. I tend to just play when I create. I never worry about the outcome. I always make it work. I felt her hair was quite full so I gave her ponytails tying the lace around her ponytails. Then I was happy.


I must say it is the "playing" that is so much fun. They become their own little personalities with the playing. That's what's fun about knitting. You can "color out of the lines" and make it your own.


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Kay Knits said:


> I must say it is the "playing" that is so much fun. They become their own little personalities with the playing. That's what's fun about knitting. You can "color out of the lines" and make it your own.


I agree Kay, especially with the stuffed toys.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> I agree Kay, especially with the stuffed toys.


I agree too , I like to knit my own patterns as I can knit the ideas I have and make them work ,I've just finished my first Christmas stocking and I know it's not perfect and maybe a bit quirky but I had fun coming up with the design , I like it although not the heel so much as I decided to try W&T wont be trying that again , now off to make the second one ????


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I agree too , I like to knit my own patterns as I can knit the ideas I have and make them work ,I've just finished my first Christmas stocking and I know it's not perfect and maybe a bit quirky but I had fun coming up with the design , I like it although not the heel so much as I decided to try W&T wont be trying that again , now off to make the second one ????


Looks fantastic. You are a true designer!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

It is perfect. It is a heirloom. The heel looks good. I agree with wrap and turn. I hope you find a method you like better. I can’t wait to see what you do for April. I think the holly looks just fine too. Such lucky little girls.


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I agree too , I like to knit my own patterns as I can knit the ideas I have and make them work ,I've just finished my first Christmas stocking and I know it's not perfect and maybe a bit quirky but I had fun coming up with the design , I like it although not the heel so much as I decided to try W&T wont be trying that again , now off to make the second one ????


I love your Christmas stocking. Awesome design. Gnomes are all the rage right now too.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Katsch said:


> Looks fantastic. You are a true designer!


Thank you Kathy


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

JoRae said:


> It is perfect. It is a heirloom. The heel looks good. I agree with wrap and turn. I hope you find a method you like better. I can't wait to see what you do for April. I think the holly looks just fine too. Such lucky little girls.


I might try German short rows or just use the heel I normally use for my socks it's easier and leaves no holes , at least I tried something different


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I might try German short rows or just use the heel I normally use for my socks it's easier and leaves no holes , at least I tried something different


Another option to try would be the twin stitch knit and twn stitch purl. I use those a lot in place of wrap and turn or German short rows.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> I might try German short rows or just use the heel I normally use for my socks it's easier and leaves no holes , at least I tried something different


That sounds like a plan. I have wanted to try German short rows. I will one day.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Thank you. Sorry I don't have an exact number, but probably 6 with more than one piece wrapped around the skewer The yarn was various lengths. When I attached I fold in half and use a small crochet hook to attach to the head looping the yarn and pulling through the loop. I trim as needed. Sorry I am not more accurate. I tend to just play when I create. I never worry about the outcome. I always make it work. I felt her hair was quite full so I gave her ponytails tying the lace around her ponytails. Then I was happy.


Thank you! I wrapped 10 skewers this morning, they are baked, and sitting out now to dry completely overnight. I don't have Goldilocks knit yet, but will have her done in a few days. I am working on another project as well. Thank you!????


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I agree too , I like to knit my own patterns as I can knit the ideas I have and make them work ,I've just finished my first Christmas stocking and I know it's not perfect and maybe a bit quirky but I had fun coming up with the design , I like it although not the heel so much as I decided to try W&T wont be trying that again , now off to make the second one ????


Oh, your Christmas stocking is beautiful!!! Your design is beyond awesome! I have wanted to make color work stockings, but haven't tackled it yet. I haven't done much colorwork. Yours turned out so nice! You ought to be proud! Annabelle should love it! ????❤


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kay Knits said:


> Another option to try would be the twin stitch knit and twn stitch purl. I use those a lot in place of wrap and turn or German short rows.


Never heard of that so will have to check it out , thank you


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

JoRae said:


> That sounds like a plan. I have wanted to try German short rows. I will one day.


I've tried them on a slipper pattern and found it quite easy once I got into the rhythm so might be worth another try


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sandiego said:


> Oh, your Christmas stocking is beautiful!!! Your design is beyond awesome! I have wanted to make color work stockings, but haven't tackled it yet. I haven't done much colorwork. Yours turned out so nice! You ought to be proud! Annabelle should love it! ????❤


You should try , I love colourwork think it's my favourite type of knitting


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> I agree too , I like to knit my own patterns as I can knit the ideas I have and make them work ,I've just finished my first Christmas stocking and I know it's not perfect and maybe a bit quirky but I had fun coming up with the design , I like it although not the heel so much as I decided to try W&T wont be trying that again , now off to make the second one ????


This is beautiful.


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> I agree too , I like to knit my own patterns as I can knit the ideas I have and make them work ,I've just finished my first Christmas stocking and I know it's not perfect and maybe a bit quirky but I had fun coming up with the design , I like it although not the heel so much as I decided to try W&T wont be trying that again , now off to make the second one ????


That came out great!
Are you making the same one for April or another unique design?


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Maatje said:


> This is beautiful.


Thank you Maatje


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Bonnie7591 said:


> That came out great!
> Are you making the same one for April or another unique design?


No not the same , obviously it will have to be the same size , but otherwise I will swap about what I knit


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> Thank you! I wrapped 10 skewers this morning, they are baked, and sitting out now to dry completely overnight. I don't have Goldilocks knit yet, but will have her done in a few days. I am working on another project as well. Thank you!????


You are very welcome and we look forward to her viewing. :sm24:


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You should try , I love colourwork think it's my favourite type of knitting


I will try it again. I am worried about getting the yarn tension too tight. You do perfect colourwork! It is beautiful!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> You should try , I love colourwork think it's my favourite type of knitting


I will try again. I am worried about the yarn tension. Yours looks so perfect and beautiful! ;0)

Whoops! I didn't think it posted and posted again apparently.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Katsch said:


> You are very welcome and we look forward to her viewing. :sm24:


I will post pics when I get everything done. I did get Goldilocks done yesterday. ;0)


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

I decided to purchase some bundles of Esther Braithwaite's patterns as I want to continue making some of these littles using my leftover fingering yarn to make little hand size toys to use to enact the stories in some childhood favorites. I just finished by wolf to go with The Three Little Pigs and the Big Bad Wolf. I am hoping when Lucy learns to read, (she is 5), she will read the books to her little sister (just turned 1) and help her play act out the story with the characters. I hI thiave tons of fingering yarn, but as I don't look good in pink, I have no pink pig color - can you believe that - lol. Our local dyer is bringing me in a light pink of when she delivers to the shop this week. Then I will start the three little pigs. I credit all of you for heading me down a fun rabbit hole and love you for it. Kay


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Adorable Kay and such a sweet setting to have Lucy read to her baby sister. My son and DIL each take a child at bedtime and get them settled in. Scarlett is starting to recognize words and sound them out during bedtime story. I may take your lead and do a set for my son and gd. Rabbit holes are fun!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Kay Knits said:


> I decided to purchase some bundles of Esther Braithwaite's patterns as I want to continue making some of these littles using my leftover fingering yarn to make little hand size toys to use to enact the stories in some childhood favorites. I just finished by wolf to go with The Three Little Pigs and the Big Bad Wolf. I am hoping when Lucy learns to read, (she is 5), she will read the books to her little sister (just turned 1) and help her play act out the story with the characters. I hI thiave tons of fingering yarn, but as I don't look good in pink, I have no pink pig color - can you believe that - lol. Our local dyer is bringing me in a light pink of when she delivers to the shop this week. Then I will start the three little pigs. I credit all of you for heading me down a fun rabbit hole and love you for it. Kay


You have tumbled head first into that rabbit hole. Your wolf is awfully cute for a big bad wolf. I love yellow but don't wear it as it makes my skin yellow so, guess the color I didn't have any of for my Goldilocks hair. I did buy some to use, just 20 grams. I'll add the rest to my blanket or socks.


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

Kay Knits said:


> I decided to purchase some bundles of Esther Braithwaite's patterns as I want to continue making some of these littles using my leftover fingering yarn to make little hand size toys to use to enact the stories in some childhood favorites. I just finished by wolf to go with The Three Little Pigs and the Big Bad Wolf. I am hoping when Lucy learns to read, (she is 5), she will read the books to her little sister (just turned 1) and help her play act out the story with the characters. I hI thiave tons of fingering yarn, but as I don't look good in pink, I have no pink pig color - can you believe that - lol. Our local dyer is bringing me in a light pink of when she delivers to the shop this week. Then I will start the three little pigs. I credit all of you for heading me down a fun rabbit hole and love you for it. Kay


Aww he is cute ! Think he will be cuddling the little pigs rather than trying to eat them !


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

shoppingwithsunshine said:


> Aww he is cute ! Think he will be cuddling the little pigs rather than trying to eat them !


That gave me a chuckle. He is awfully cute.


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

How cute!


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Kay Knits said:


> I decided to purchase some bundles of Esther Braithwaite's patterns as I want to continue making some of these littles using my leftover fingering yarn to make little hand size toys to use to enact the stories in some childhood favorites. I just finished by wolf to go with The Three Little Pigs and the Big Bad Wolf. I am hoping when Lucy learns to read, (she is 5), she will read the books to her little sister (just turned 1) and help her play act out the story with the characters. I hI thiave tons of fingering yarn, but as I don't look good in pink, I have no pink pig color - can you believe that - lol. Our local dyer is bringing me in a light pink of when she delivers to the shop this week. Then I will start the three little pigs. I credit all of you for heading me down a fun rabbit hole and love you for it. Kay


Welcome to the rabbit hole ????
I've started with the pigs first as I'm still thinking about a long nose for my wolf 
I've got quite a collection of figures now to go with books , Mr& Mrs Claus, Goldilocks and the 3 bears , The snowman , Rupert , winnie the pooh, the list goes on , and is getting added too all the time ????


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Swedenme said:


> Welcome to the rabbit hole ????
> I've started with the pigs first as I'm still thinking about a long nose for my wolf
> I've got quite a collection of figures now to go with books , Mr& Mrs Claus, Goldilocks and the 3 bears , The snowman , Rupert , winnie the pooh, the list goes on , and is getting added too all the time ????


These are just terrific. I see it so fun to make the stories come to life.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Swedenme said:


> Welcome to the rabbit hole ????
> I've started with the pigs first as I'm still thinking about a long nose for my wolf
> I've got quite a collection of figures now to go with books , Mr& Mrs Claus, Goldilocks and the 3 bears , The snowman , Rupert , winnie the pooh, the list goes on , and is getting added too all the time ????


Love that pig.


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

Such a charming wolf! I too have her Forest Friends pattern and working on a set! https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/forest-friends-dolls


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Katsch said:


> You are very welcome and we look forward to her viewing. :sm24:


I finally finished my Goldilocks and three bears. It isn't perfect but, my granddaughter will love it. I haven't added the blush to the cheeks yet. Here is a pic!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Sandiego said:


> I finally finished my Goldilocks and three bears. It isn't perfect but, my granddaughter will love it. I haven't added the blush to the cheeks yet. Here is a pic!


Your set is great. I can see her having so much fun with it.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> I finally finished my Goldilocks and three bears. It isn't perfect but, my granddaughter will love it. I haven't added the blush to the cheeks yet. Here is a pic!


Sweet!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> I finally finished my Goldilocks and three bears. It isn't perfect but, my granddaughter will love it. I haven't added the blush to the cheeks yet. Here is a pic!


Your bears are adorable. I love them. Momma bear has a great face and Goldilocks hair is wonderful. Nice job.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sandiego said:


> I finally finished my Goldilocks and three bears. It isn't perfect but, my granddaughter will love it. I haven't added the blush to the cheeks yet. Here is a pic!


They are lovely , , gorgeous hair on Goldilocks


----------



## sheherazade (Dec 28, 2017)

Such charming bears and I love how Goldilocks hair came out!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Kay Knits said:


> Your set is great. I can see her having so much fun with it.


Kay, Thank you! I had fun. I plan to make some different ones to go with different children's books. ;0)


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

run4fittness said:


> Sweet!


Thank you! ;0)


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Your bears are adorable. I love them. Momma bear has a great face and Goldilocks hair is wonderful. Nice job.


Ahhh, thank you! You were my inspiration to do the hair the way I did. It was a little time consuming, but fun! I still need to put the blush on. I feel like I am not good at putting the blush on. ;0)


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> They are lovely , , gorgeous hair on Goldilocks


Sonja, Thank you! If it wasn't for your knitalong I wouldn't have had the pleasure of making these special little dolls. I hope they are cherished by my granddaughter. Thank you for the opportunity! ;0)


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

sheherazade said:


> Such charming bears and I love how Goldilocks hair came out!


Thank you so much! It was a different experience doing the hair. Who knew, you could wind yarn around bamboo skewers, put in oven and get the perfect curls. I learn something new everyday!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Sandiego said:


> Ahhh, thank you! You were my inspiration to do the hair the way I did. It was a little time consuming, but fun! I still need to put the blush on. I feel like I am not good at putting the blush on. ;0)


Just dab it on with a small make up brush. Lol, that's how I do it.


----------



## cjt (Jun 12, 2012)

So glad you explained how to do that! I wondered.....you read my mind


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Just dab it on with a small make up brush. Lol, that's how I do it.


I ended up using a q-tip to apply the blush, and it did turn out. I will have to try your tip using a small make-up brush. Thank you! ;0)


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Sandiego said:


> I finally finished my Goldilocks and three bears. It isn't perfect but, my granddaughter will love it. I haven't added the blush to the cheeks yet. Here is a pic!


Very cute set. Your granddaughter will certainly enjoy them. I just realized I forgot blush on my Goldilocks. I will have to do that.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

This is my latest. I finished knittingFrosty the snowman for my grandson this morning. I used scrap yarn for most of it. The nose I used embroidery floss to knit the carrot nose. I improvised on the nose and the hat. It was a fun knit!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Frosty is really cute!!!


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Kay Knits said:


> Frosty is really cute!!!


Thank you! He was fun to knit. I was surprised I could figure out how to do the carrot nose and hat.


----------



## Swedenme (May 28, 2014)

Sandiego said:


> This is my latest. I finished knittingFrosty the snowman for my grandson this morning. I used scrap yarn for most of it. The nose I used embroidery floss to knit the carrot nose. I improvised on the nose and the hat. It was a fun knit!


He looks great well done you , love his hat


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Swedenme said:


> He looks great well done you , love his hat


Thanks so much! This all because of your knit-a-long, and you inspired me! Thanks! ;0)


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Super cute Frosty. You are all so creative. What fun.


----------



## Sandiego (Sep 17, 2011)

Katsch said:


> Super cute Frosty. You are all so creative. What fun.


Thank you! It was fun!


----------



## runflyski (Jul 11, 2015)

Sandiego said:


> This is my latest. I finished knittingFrosty the snowman for my grandson this morning. I used scrap yarn for most of it. The nose I used embroidery floss to knit the carrot nose. I improvised on the nose and the hat. It was a fun knit!


Fantastic!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Sandiego said:


> This is my latest. I finished knittingFrosty the snowman for my grandson this morning. I used scrap yarn for most of it. The nose I used embroidery floss to knit the carrot nose. I improvised on the nose and the hat. It was a fun knit!


So cute. You did a great job. Love his hat.


----------

